# I'll show you scary.....



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

THIS IS A FRIGHTENING STATISTIC, MOST PROBABLY ONE OF THE MOST WORRYING IN RECENT YEARS

25% of women in this country are on medication for mental illness.

And, that's scary.........

It means 75% of them are running around with no medication at all!!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

That brought a good chuckle.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That IS scary.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I showed it to my wife, all she said was I'll show you who will need medication!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I've been in relationships with medicated and non-medicated women, I didn't see the difference! Ha ha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

See They lie too !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I showed it to my wife, all she said was I'll show you who will need medication!!


 Thats when you come back with "then I'll get off my medication---the viagra that is".LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd never want to see Roberta on anything.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's exactly why I work 15 hours a day!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

COUhumorGH !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya, I'm in a slow period now......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, Cindy had a good chuckle over that -- plus I didn't have to dodge anything flying my way.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Thats when you come back with "then I'll get off my medication---the viagra that is".LOL


Careful...... She might want that! LOL


----------

